# Help me buy a camera!



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Will be going next week to the southwest US for a week. Wanna take some good pictures. Been reading up on the Sony RX100 and W830. Didn't find as much sample pics, but have a feeling the W830 is not much worse in quality than the RX100. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

How much do you want us to contribute?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I don't have these, but there's one essential difference between these two, the cheapest rx100 goes for triple price of w830 and it has raw file format as well as jpeg. W830 has only jpeg.
I bought a budget camera in April, didn't need raw format, but I decided on canon ixus185 it costs the same as w830 and I have a bigger confidence in canon cameras. I had sony digital in 2004, and back then at least cannon and nikon image quality was better than sony. I don't know how it is now I 'd like to know also if it would be better to buy sony rx100 or canon eos 1300d dslr camera for the same price, or maybe nikon. Need mainly for a close ups and to capture very sharp small details even from the distance and not necessarily in perfect light. raw file format is essential. However dslr's are a bit large and sony is slim for the same price, but if the image quality is the same I would consider sony rx100.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got the Sony flagship A7RII, which has a perfect anti-shake mechanism built inside the camera body. That I consider the biggest critical difference with the Nikon/Canon competition. Now I get about 100% sharp results when I make a series of photos. Next to this top notch I've got a Nokia smartphone for the quick & easy snaps, but the photo quality is still remarkable. The big + of the Nokia is the comfortable way of carrying it with you, and besides that it's a cellphone too! The whole in between offer of cameras is in big trouble, because either they are not smart enough to be a smartphone, or they always leave one wanting for better quality of the flagships... If you still want such a camera I would advise to look also at the upmarket 2nd hand cameras...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's not too late, DP Review just posted a roundup of long-zoom "travel cameras". Panasonic's Lumix brand has a couple of recommended ones, both with RAW processing. The littler one is pocketable (but with a slower lens of course). These are smaller-sensor cameras of course.

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/2017-roundup-consumer-long-zoom-compacts/10

I bought a pocketable Canon SX-280 in this class a couple of years ago and it works great for the web or for prints up to 8X10. Amazing what the small sensors can do these days. I got it from Canon, refurbed, for $100! I find that I use it a lot more than my big DSLR because the pics are almost as good and it's easy to have it with me all the time. And that 20X zoom doesn't hurt either!


----------

